# Opening the Hand of Thought - Kosho Uchiyama



## Xue Sheng (Jan 19, 2010)

Opening the Hand of Thought



> Like the weather, there are all sorts of conditions in our personal lives: clear days, cloudy days, rainy ones, and stormy ones.  These are all waves produced by the power of nature and are not things over which we have control.  No matter how much we fight against these waves, there is no way we can make a cloudy day clear up.  Cloudy days are cloudy; clear days are clear.  It is only natural that thoughts come and go and that psychological and physiological conditions fluctuate accordingly.  All of this is the very reality and manifestation of life.  Seeing all of this as the scenery of life, without being pulled apart by itthis is the stability of human life, this is settling down in our life.


----------

